# Transductor o sensor de Presión Atmosférica



## Jo4o (Nov 20, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy un estudiante de ingeniería mecánica eléctrica, y estoy llevando un curso llamado Electrónica Industrial 2. Como proyecto final el profesor nos ha propuesto realizar una pequeña Estación Meteorológica  (algo simple ). Nos dividimos en varios grupos, cada grupo se encargará de diseñar el circuito necesario de la medición que le ha tocado. 

A mi grupo le ha tocado pues la medición de la Presión atmosférica, ambiental, barométrica, como gusten llamarlo  . He revisado innumerables páginas y veo siempre que se necesita un microcontrolador, no domino mucho el tema y quisiera saber si es necesario este dispositivo, es por eso que vengo a pedir su ayuda en el tema. 

El profesor nos dio un pequeño esquema de como debe ser la estación:

Transductor de Presión  ->  A/D  ->  Bus  ->  Decoder  ->  Display (ejemplo 1.05 atm, el numerito nomas)

Agradecería mucho si alguno supiera que modelos de transductores de presión se encuentran en el mercado (lo único que encontré fue el MPX10, pero creo que no es para presión ambiental) así como la interface y forma de conexión de todos los dispositivos.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Exitos


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 20, 2007)

Hola jo4o

Realmente los sensores MPX son los mas economicos que hay y existen de varios rangos de presión. Si no quieres emplear un microcontrolador, podrías armarlo con circuitos operacionales y un voltímetro.

De cualquier manera no deberías emprender un diseño si no tienes los conocimientos para implementarlo; de que te sirve que te hagan el diseño si no vas a saber como funciona.

Saludos


----------



## Jo4o (Nov 20, 2007)

Tienes razón. Voy a seguir averiguando con todos mis compañeros como implementarlo. El concepto de los dispositivos me han enseñado, lo que no se muy bien es la implementación, pero como dicen: todo se puede aprender, así que a seguir para adelante.

Gracias


----------

